# Witcher 2 ohne Witcher 1?



## LanceGualtieri (19. Mai 2011)

Was meint ihr? Wie "schwer" wiegt es, Witcher 2 zu spielen, ohne den ersten Teil durchgespielt zu haben? Ich habe den ersten Teil rund 20 Stunden gezockt und hätte eigentlich jetzt mehr Lust darauf, gleich den zweiten Teil zu spielen. Ist es tatsächlich so, dass man so einiges nicht versteht, wenn man den ersten Teil nicht gespielt hat? Gibt es am Anfang eine Storyzusammenfassung oder so etwas ähnliches?


----------



## stawacz (19. Mai 2011)

sollte eigentlich kein problem geben.es sind zwar anspielungen auf den ersten teil drin aber alles andere is eigentlich neu.

eine zusammenfassung hab ich bisher eigentlich nich gesehen,ich glaub der zweite baut auch garnich so auf dm ersten auf,als das man eine zusammenfassung der bisherigen ereignisse bräuchte


EDIT: ok dann schein ich wohl doch noch nich so weit zu sein,,denn außer rittersporn,triss und den zwerg hab ich bisher nix mir bekanntest gesehen^^


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Mai 2011)

Die Story von TW2 setzt kurz nach dem Ende von Teil 1 an und führt diese direkt fort, den ersten Teil (zu Ende) gespielt zu haben ist also auf jeden Fall von Vorteil. Man kann das Spiel auch einfach ohne Vorkenntnisse spielen, dann tut man sich am Anfang aber ein bisschen schwer was eigentlich los ist, wenn die Story ins Rollen kommt spielt das aber keine große Rolle. Es gibt außerdem einige Stellen, die ohne Kenntnis der Bücher noch mehr verwirrend sind. Eine "echte" Zusammenfassung aus Teil 1 gibts nicht.


----------



## LanceGualtieri (19. Mai 2011)

Ok, Danke. Vermutlich werde ich dann einfach gleich in den zweiten Teil gehen.


----------



## TippEx95 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hole Teil 1 gerade nach, damit ich die Story komplett kenne. 
Wenn du einfach nur wissen willst. was passiert ist und nicht mehr vorhast den ersten Teil zu spielen, ich habe auf Gamestar.de aber im Vorüberschauen eine Storyübersicht des ersten Teils gefunden:

www.gamestar.de/spiele/the-witcher-2-assassins-of-kings/artikel/the_witcher_2_assassins_of_kings,44750,2322808.html

(Kann dir nicht sagen wie  gut es ist, werde es mir nicht genauer anschauen)


----------



## Vordack (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte W1 noch nicht durch (Kap. 1)und habe, nachdem ich den Prolog won W2 durchgespielt hatte, mit W1 noch mal von vorn angefangen. Ich will einfach sofort so viel wie möglich verstehen. Dafür ist die Story zu gut.


----------



## golani79 (23. Mai 2011)

LanceGualtieri schrieb:


> Ok, Danke. Vermutlich werde ich dann einfach gleich in den zweiten Teil gehen.


Wenn du The Witcher 1 doch spielen willst, den gibts in der EE DC auf gog.com um $4.99 - aber nur noch bis morgen.


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Es entegehen einem schon viele kleine Details, wenn man den Vorgänger nicht kennt.
Wer allerdings die Bücher kennt, wird sich sofort zurecht finden. 
Wo der Entwickler allerdings geschwindetl hat ist bei der Äußerung, man könne die Story verstehen ohne die Vorlagen zu kennen. 
Dabei tauchen in the Witcher 2 plötzlich Namen und Personen auf, die im ersten TEil keinerlei Erwähnung fanden, wie Yennefer von Vengerberg, Ciri, Philippa eilhart oder Yazon Bolt. 
Viele Zusammenhänge werden dadurch nicht ausreichend erklärt - was schade ist.


----------

